# Costo-Chondrial Joint injection



## dmrussell (Feb 25, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me the CPT code for Costo-Chondrial joint injection. I have look and search everything and can't find.


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 25, 2010)

20605


----------



## dmrussell (Feb 25, 2010)

Walker, I sent you a private message.


----------

